
College Board is licensing personal data of students taking SAT to colleges - hhs
https://www.insider.com/college-board-sat-student-data-colleges-to-reject-students-admissions-2019-11
======
adchari
Makes sense, every high school student in the US gets random college mail as
soon as they take the SAT

